# NO Tren Cough. Legit Gear??



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all.

This might sound like a stupid question but:

Currently jabbing Prochem Tren Ace, 100mg EOD, however after the third jab, i am yet to experience "tren cough"

Am i being stupid and thinking tren cough happens every time, or am i just injecting lucky each time, or at the worst do i have dodgy gear.

Cheers


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

LoL


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

You haven't experienced tren cough as you haven't hit a blood vessel whilst pinning. Tren cough occurs when the tren is passing through your blood stream, usually due to the needle hitting a blood vessel on the way in (if you lubed the needle and some tren has run down it)

Sounds like you've been lucky so far. One way to help avoid tren cough if you're running 2 compounds such as test/tren is to load the test up last, so when you lube the needle it is the test acting as the lube and not the tren.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

the only time i ever got tren cough, was when I jabed 600mg of tren e, which i've done plenty of times, and never had an issue, but one day i decided to add 200mg of tren a...

so i had already pinned the, tren e, fine as usual, but as soon as i added the 200mg of tren a... cough started.. quite a bit.

I've used both compounds individually before, first time together..

I ahve a feeling the real issue is how much you pin in one go..


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Gents. It's from a new source so i'm full of the odd little doubt.

I'm jabbing 1ml of tren and 1ml of test EOD, both prochem labs.

As dannn suggested I always put the tren in first then the test, and push plunger down nice and slow.

Cheers.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

L()L :no:


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

BigTonle said:


> L()L :no:


Yes mate? Reason i'm asking you for saying lol and not TS23, is he doesn't ask stupid questions. If you look through your posts, you'll find i could easily comment on them and be a little bitch saying l()l  and the likes.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question but:
> 
> ...


is the reason why im loling as you are being stupid and people who are stupid get loled at get at me bro


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

BigTonle said:


> is the reason why im loling as you are being stupid and people who are stupid get loled at get at me bro


Says the one who was going to run Dbol for 14 weeks @ 40mg ED, then thought that was a bit much and decided 10 weeks was okay. Then when you do get your gear, you don't gain any weight off it, However prior to that, you had a lot of us here convinced you a were a copper with the questions you were asking. Not to mention the dbol/clen cycle too.

But then again you could be talking ****e, cause on one thread, you only gained 2lbs after 3 weeks on cycle, but on another thread you gained 6lbs in a week.

Like I said, reason I'm not calling anyone else out is cause most of the lads on here have a lot more experience with AAS than me, however for someone like you to question me, after asking those stupid questions, you need to give your head a wobble chap.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

You can put Tren Ace through a slin pin mate which will further reduce the chance of you getting tren cough.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> You can put Tren Ace through a slin pin mate which will further reduce the chance of you getting tren cough.


Might give this a go mate, However i'm shooting 1ml of test and 1ml of tren ace every other day, Will the test cyp be okay to put through a slin too?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tbh, i get it quite often with onerip.

Its not too bad tbh, people make a meal of it. Just a bit awkward and tickly for a few minutes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sy. said:


> Don't think i've come across any of your posts with anything constructive in them.. Why not just fcuking button it if youve got nothing useful to say you little pr**k?
> 
> p.s .. Haven't had tren cough either and tren was g2g


No Insulting other members please don't do it again.....

guys if you have nothing of value to add then don't post because i can guarantee you all i could find a fukcing stupid post you who put lol as an answer have made in the past........the only stupid question is the one that is not asked.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I Use to get it a lot when I first started using tren, and I have asked the same question in the past, I am half way thou my 3rd test/tren course and not had it once, don't know if it's cause my body as became used to it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys tren cough is not something you get used to nor is it a way to determine if the gear is genuine......Tren cough is a side effect and a bad one at that i hope i never have it again......i had it last week from the 1rip and it was awful but then i did not get it from the same vial 2 days later........that does not mean that 2ml from the same vial was fake though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> guys tren cough is not something you get used to nor is it a way to determine if the gear is genuine......Tren cough is a side effect and a bad one at that i hope i never have it again......i had it last week from the 1rip and it was awful but then i did not get it from the same vial 2 days later........that does not mean that 2ml from the same vial was fake though


If you get it again mate, drink cold water and resist the temptation to cough (i know the idea of coughing is to rid the chemicals your body has filtered through lungs, but it seems to go faster for me when i try not to cough).


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I find controlling my breathing helps the most, due to what I believe is oxygen hitting the compound in the lung. Injecting slowly seems to help me too.

Agreed though, as asked in the OP, the presence of Tren cough (or lack of it) is not a comfirmation that the gear is bunk.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

if you wanna know if its legit, get some pics up mate and we will help you


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I get it about 1 in 20 jabs so you have 16 to go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i also find that if i jab in the leg or glute it does not happen as much as when i jab in the shoulder or bicep


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i also find that if i jab in the leg or glute it does not happen as much as when i jab in the shoulder or bicep


So far i've had quad and glute jabs, i'm terrified of needles and scared to do delts upto now. Thanks for all the advice tho mate, appreciate it.

I understand Tren cough isn't a definitive answer of bunk gear or not, i'm just being a little bit paranoid as i've got it off a new source, but from what i've gathered he's trustworthy.

@ tprice - Only been on the tren for a week now, so picture gains aren't going to be showing, however I'm assuming the test is working as i've gained quite a bit of size since August.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> So far i've had quad and glute jabs, i'm terrified of needles and scared to do delts upto now. Thanks for all the advice tho mate, appreciate it.
> 
> I understand Tren cough isn't a definitive answer of bunk gear or not, i'm just being a little bit paranoid as i've got it off a new source, but from what i've gathered he's trustworthy.
> 
> @ tprice - Only been on the tren for a week now, so picture gains aren't going to be showing, however I'm assuming the test is working as i've gained quite a bit of size since August.


Jesus mate....some size is that!! Well done


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I find sucking on a Fisherman's Friend helps :whistling:


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> I find sucking on a Fisherman's Friend helps :whistling:


Whats his name?

@hotdog, cheers mate appreciate it!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't ask names :lol:


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> I don't ask names :lol:


good man


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Impressive size gains there. How many cycles have you done between August and now?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Trenbolone cough is more common with trenbolone Ace than trenbolone E. What causes you to cough is when some of the trenbolone gets into your bloodstream when you are pinning. Unfortunately even when you aspirate, it may not draw blood into the syringe but that doesnt mean that there isnt a small blood vessel in the area that is pierced and then some of the trenbolone can get into your bloodstream.

Trust me - you will "know" that you have it because you will have an almost immediate uncontrollable cough. It generally only lasts for 30 - 60 seconds. So it is only a temporary thing.

Not to do with whether gear is bunk or not you can't really tell, judge whether you gear is crap or not from results (or lack of).


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Jesus mate....some size is that!! Well done


Not being funny but those two tats are completely different....


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> So far i've had quad and glute jabs, i'm terrified of needles and scared to do delts upto now. Thanks for all the advice tho mate, appreciate it.
> 
> I understand Tren cough isn't a definitive answer of bunk gear or not, i'm just being a little bit paranoid as i've got it off a new source, but from what i've gathered he's trustworthy.
> 
> @ tprice - Only been on the tren for a week now, so picture gains aren't going to be showing, however I'm assuming the test is working as i've gained quite a bit of size since August.


Sorry I meant these two tats......


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Sorry I meant these two tats......


Mate are you on ****ing crack.

The first photo was before the tattoo was finished, enclosed below are links to the whole tattoo being completed and progress so you know its me.

DrRinse - I have just started the second cycle, Appreciate the comment too buddy.

Thanks everyone for the help with knowing about tren cough, appreciate it a lot.





































Anymore evidence needed mate?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Mate are you on ****ing crack.
> 
> The first photo was before the tattoo was finished, enclosed below are links to the whole tattoo being completed and progress so you know its me.
> 
> ...


Childish...all you had to say was you have added to the tat....as someone who is into them t was obvious they weren't the same...and they weren't. Are you on crack is the question!


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

Impulse2903 said:


> Mate are you on ****ing crack.
> 
> The first photo was before the tattoo was finished, enclosed below are links to the whole tattoo being completed and progress so you know its me.
> 
> ...


lol haha good gains m8 keep it up


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Mate are you on ****ing crack.
> 
> The first photo was before the tattoo was finished, enclosed below are links to the whole tattoo being completed and progress so you know its me.
> 
> ...


Btw your NOT my mate


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had it on occasion with tren ace and eq...

Tren enth I've never had a problem, it's a rare occurrence for me which I'm pretty glad of as it's not pleasant, far from it.

If I suffered it with every jab as some say I'd be inclined to steer clear.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Btw your NOT my mate


BTW I think i'm owed an apology.

I'm a lot of things but I'm not sad enough to come onto a forum and pretend i've made gains when i haven't, I train hard, eat right use gear as a final edge to get the slightest bit of progress. Gives me a big boost to know lads on here are acknowledging my progress, and makes me laugh when I get called out for being a fake!


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> BTW I think i'm owed an apology.
> 
> I'm a lot of things but I'm not sad enough to come onto a forum and pretend i've made gains when i haven't, I train hard, eat right use gear as a final edge to get the slightest bit of progress. Gives me a big boost to know lads on here are acknowledging my progress, and makes me laugh when I get called out for being a fake!


To be truthful your tats were diff lol but i get what you are saying and i also get what he saying too just forget it and be steroid friends :surrender:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Btw your NOT my mate


You were wrong TBF


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> BTW I think i'm owed an apology.
> 
> I'm a lot of things but I'm not sad enough to come onto a forum and pretend i've made gains when i haven't, I train hard, eat right use gear as a final edge to get the slightest bit of progress. Gives me a big boost to know lads on here are acknowledging my progress, and makes me laugh when I get called out for being a fake!


Instead of negging why didn't you just explain that? I wasn't having a go simply stating a fact....and I was right....

No Audi...no muscle....difference is?

Wasn't being a cock, but you've made me think you are one and probably visa versa, bit sad really

Keep up the good work good luck


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> You were wrong TBF


I wasn't....look at the original pics! I don't really care was just pointing a fact out!v


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Instead of negging why didn't you just explain that? I wasn't having a go simply stating a fact....and I was right....
> 
> No Audi...no muscle....difference is?
> 
> ...


Appreciate that mate as it's sometimes hard for people to understand when there wrong. No hard feelings.

Yes I negged however I will give you reps when i have spread them about a bit as i appreciate you've apologised.

No hard feelings!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

vduboli said:


> I wasn't....look at the original pics! I don't really care was just pointing a fact out!v


However if you looked at the photos properly, you'd see the face is higher up the arm than my sleeve, and if you look closely you can see the blue on the veil just below the sleeveline.

No more arguments, CBA with mods closing threads and neither can they!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> However if you looked at the photos properly, you'd see the face is higher up the arm than my sleeve, and if you look closely you can see the blue on the veil just below the sleeveline.
> 
> No more arguments, CBA with mods closing threads and neither can they!


Of course I saw the blue veil...I dont really care! Was only pointing out the obvious....

Back to the thread! No need for arguments!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

If you can be assed to write your routine, I'd be interested in seeing it. If not, it's cool.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

DrRinse said:


> If you can be assed to write your routine, I'd be interested in seeing it. If not, it's cool.


PM'd mate.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Hes who he says he is... i know this lad in person, those progression pics hes made are very real... get over it?  so many jealous ****ers on UKM lol... little bitches


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Lol 'your not my mate' hahaha what are you 5 years old? get a grip ffs
> 
> You said the tats were 'completely different'.. its obvious its just been added to lol


why are you bringing this up again you troll sir?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Lol 'your not my mate' hahaha what are you 5 years old? get a grip ffs
> 
> You said the tats were 'completely different'.. its obvious its just been added to lol


No but you are Scottish....bad luck today


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Yes mate? Reason i'm asking you for saying lol and not TS23, is he doesn't ask stupid questions. If you look through your posts, you'll find i could easily comment on them and be a little bitch saying l()l  and the likes.


deffo legit with a mood swing like that... :thumb:


----------



## drake117 (Feb 27, 2016)

vduboli said:


> Btw your NOT my mate


 I'm not your buddy, guy... I'm not your guy, pal... I'm not your pal, friend... In not your friend, buddy.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

dannnn said:


> You haven't experienced tren cough as you haven't hit a blood vessel whilst pinning. Tren cough occurs when the tren is passing through your blood stream, usually due to the needle hitting a blood vessel on the way in (if you lubed the needle and some tren has run down it)
> 
> Sounds like you've been lucky so far. One way to help avoid tren cough if you're running 2 compounds such as test/tren is to load the test up last, so when you lube the needle it is the test acting as the lube and not the tren.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 Lube the needle ffs This place is so gay :huh:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Lube the needle ffs This place is so gay :huh:


 Not as gay as commenting on a thread from 2012.


----------



## CROID (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if global anabolic trenmix 200

is legit?


----------

